# rear end click



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

HEY GUYS,I HAVE A NEW NOISE COMING FROM THE DIF, IT CLICKS WHEN I START OUT IN 1ST AND IN REVERSE ONLY NO OTHER GEARS:confused I'M GOING TO THE DEALER MONDAY TO SEE WHAT THEY SAY.BE NICE IF THEY REPLACE IT:lol: ANY BODY HAVE AN IDEA OF WHAT IT COULD BE?


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

It's the spring rotating in the suspension. 

Relax. The 350Z and G35 have the same problem. When pressure is applied or relieved from a spring the end coil that rests against the suspension slips/rotates, hence making a clicking sound.


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*clicking*

thanks for the reply xwrx.they did have to replace left side cv shaft.they also told me that there is a tbs on the clicking and that it is normal for the 04 m6 gtos, but if it gets worse to bring it back and they will fix it .:seeya:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

04m6gto said:


> thanks for the reply xwrx.they did have to replace left side cv shaft.they also told me that there is a tbs on the clicking and that it is normal for the 04 m6 gtos, but if it gets worse to bring it back and they will fix it .:seeya:


*hmmmmmmmmm if it's normal for clicking noises coming from the rear, then there must be something wrong with mine then... It is silent.*


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *hmmmmmmmmm if it's normal for clicking noises coming from the rear, then there must be something wrong with mine then... It is silent.*


Nope, just means your springs are sliding smoothly. You've just got a well lubed rear end.....:lol: :rofl:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

exwrx said:


> Nope, just means your springs are sliding smoothly. You've just got a well lubed rear end.....:lol: :rofl:


*OK, you set yourself up with this one..........

There is nothing better than a well lubed rear end.
I will stop there..............:willy: :willy: :lol: :lol: :lol: :rofl: :rofl: *


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*rear end lube*

hey guys. when the service guy told me that it's normal for it to click i thought it kinda strange,all other rear drive cars that i've had never did that.,my z28 never did.it is going to get the royal purple treatment anyway.trans and rear:seeya:


----------

